
List of topics characterized as pseudoscience - Kortaggio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_topics_characterized_as_pseudoscience
======
pndy
List includes quite recently added (Jan 13th) article - "Turkish History
Thesis" which implies that the Turks are responsible for the development of
culture in the Old World. I never heard about that before.

------
heyjudy
There's also raw water and whatever the name of that "ionic" water sold at
water stores. Don't get me wrong, having someone else maintain an RO, ozone
and UV system for regular, cheaper purified water is far cheaper and more
convenient than doing it myself.

Also, EST, TM, electric insect "shields" and magic laundry balls.

